# Why do my images look posterized!



## hacksaw35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I shot these today (luckily I wasn't the main photographer). The gradients are all posterized and weird looking. I shot them with a 5DMKII with a 85mm 1.8 in RAW @ 200ISO. Any ideas what is going on here?


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 17, 2011)

If you shot them in RAW you'll need to run some kind of de-noise, no?  Usually clears that sort of thing up for me.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucky you weren't the main photographer? Why? Do you routinely provide such large frames to clients so they can complain about the quality of your work if they can't see the thread holding the dress together?

For many years photographers have delivered photos with far more noise to perfectly happy clients as you wouldn't even see this come out on a print.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 17, 2011)

That's noise. Ever shot film?


----------



## hacksaw35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Appreciate the smart a** comments. But I figured out what the problem was. I just purchased a 24" Asus monitor which had great reviews...apparently they weren't for processing photos. When I drag the photos over onto my macbook they look just fine, but on the Asus they look like crapola. Guess I need to try and calibrate.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to see that it has cleared itself up, since I was not seeing any effects of posterization on my screen here...


----------



## Edsport (Jul 17, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Good to see that it has cleared itself up, since I was not seeing any effects of posterization on my screen here...


I don't seen any on my screen either but there is some noise...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 17, 2011)

I can see the posteration on #1 a bit. Did you touch this image? Possible things that may cause this:
1. you underexposed the photo too much
2. you used adjusment brush to light her up a bit. I see the grain that may have been caused by adjustment brush.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2011)

No posterization for me, either.  But I see a hot pixel in the little girl's hair.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Good to see that it has cleared itself up, since I was not seeing any effects of posterization on my screen here...



I was thinking to myself, "I wonder if he's got his monitor set to thousands of colors of something..." because I couldn't see any posterization.


----------



## shortpants (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah what Derrel said. Glad you figured it out. 

I love how the first few comments have nothing to do with the question though. OP didn't ask about noise. :thumbdown:


----------

